# “Resurgence Heidelberg Project.”



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 7, 2007)

Just saw this posted I'll check it out when I have more time but thought my fellow brothers and sisters might be interested.

Resurgence Heidelberg Project

Blade


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the resurgence blog, I'll be listening when I get some time.


----------

